# שירשור תמונות טבעות אירוסין/נישואין



## Mitmit101 (6/12/12)

שירשור תמונות טבעות אירוסין/נישואין 
מה דעתכן על שירשור שכל אחת תעלה תמונה של הטבעת שלה, אירוסין או נישואין או גם וגם 


טרם קיבלתי את טבעת האירוסין שלי (היא בהכנה  
אבל שאקבל אותה בקרוב אעלה גם.


----------



## RegiKo (6/12/12)

THE RING 
זאת שלי, הוא קלע בדיוק לטעם שלי, עיצוב עדין (בלי לבנות בנייני יוקרה על האצבע)


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

דומה מאוד לשלי  
בדיוק מה שרציתי רק בזהב צהוב ולא לבן, כמו שהוא קנה לי... לא נורא


----------



## RegiKo (6/12/12)

לבני זוג שלנו יש טעם טוב


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

חח... אני אמסור לו את זה


----------



## behappy (7/12/12)

יש לך יד יפהפייה!!


----------



## awit1 (7/12/12)

תודה


----------



## kiziarish (6/12/12)

טבעת האירוסין שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בן הזוג שלי ממש הצליח להפתיע אותי עם הבחירה הזו! 
בעבר הוא לא כל כך קלע לטעמי בתכשיטים כמתנות יום הולדת וכו' (למרות שהוא מקסים שהוא ניסה!), אבל הפעם אין מה לומר, בהחלט הצליח לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני מאוד אוהבת שלאבן האודם יש תכונות אנרגטיות נהדרות. 
גם אם העניין הזו של אנרגיות של אבנים לא אמיתי, יש משהו נחמד בלדעת מה היתה הכוונה של בן הזוג שלי מאחורי בחירת הטבעת והאבנים הספציפיות האלו.


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

ממש מיוחדת!! אהבתי


----------



## kiziarish (6/12/12)

תודה תודה איזה כיף


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

מהממת ומיוחדת! 
אלו אבני רובי?

בטבעת שלי יש אמתיסט, שאני מאד מתחברת אליה גם בגלל הצבע וגם בגלל התכונות האנרגטיות שלה


----------



## kiziarish (7/12/12)

תודה רבה! 
אכן, אבני רובי.

מאוד כיף שיש משמעות נוספת מאחורי טבעת כל כך משמעותית גם ככה


----------



## אוזיה (6/12/12)

שלי  
אני רוצה לציין שזה על האצבע שלו בתמונה, למען הסר ספק


----------



## Mitmit101 (6/12/12)

אהבתי


----------



## שירי מרכוס (6/12/12)

מהממת


----------



## אוזיה (6/12/12)

שלי  
אני רוצה לציין שזה על האצבע שלו בתמונה, למען הסר ספק


----------



## yael rosen (6/12/12)

תמיד שמחה לשתף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את המעצבת בחרנו יחד (אורית איבשין בנווה צדק)
זאת טבעת מודולרית - יש המון טבעות בחנות, ומתוכם בוחרים קומבינציה שאוהבים.
האיש בחר שניים, בשביל הסימבוליקה, ומיותר לציין שאני חושבת שזאת הטבעת הכי יפה בעולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכיף הוא שאם רוצים, אפשר להוסיף עוד טבעות, והיא תראה שונה בכל פעם.. אולי כל ילד תווסף טבעת?


----------



## kiziarish (6/12/12)

איזה יופי 
ממש אהבתי


----------



## josie1986 (6/12/12)

יאללה גם אני 
הטבעת שלי מורכבת משילוב של שתי טבעות, ומשובצת באבן אמרלד.
עיצבנו אותה ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וסליחה מראש על היד הלא פוטוגנית שלי.


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

גם שלך מאוד מיוחדת.. איזה כייף לצאת מהקופסה..


----------



## josie1986 (7/12/12)

תודה


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

אירוסין


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

נישואין


----------



## Guronet (6/12/12)

יפהפיה! מהיכן?


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

תודה רבה 
תכשיטי גיא בבאר שבע.אישית אנחנו לא ממליצים עליו למרות שהלכנו אליו אחרי המלצות של כמה זוגות חברים.


----------



## פליסידד (6/12/12)

טבעת האירוסין שלי


----------



## פליסידד (6/12/12)

והנישואין


----------



## yelly (6/12/12)

ואם כבר - מה הסיטואציות שגורמות לכן 
להוריד את הטבעת אם בכלל ?


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

הטבעת אירוסין במגירה 
יחד עם כל התכשיטים של החתונה.היא לא יושבת טוב ליד הטבעת נישואין.לא מבחינת צבע (לבן וצהוב) ולא מבחינת מקום (טבעת נישואין יחסית רחבה וטבעת אירוסין עם עיגול באזור היהלום)
את טבעת הנישואין מורידה רק כשמורחת קרם.
כששוטפת כלים,מנקה את הבית או מתקלחת לא מורידה.
אם מכינה קציצות או משהו שמלכלך ממש,שמה כפפות חד פעמיות.


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (6/12/12)

אני לא סיפרתי לבן זוגי, אבל 
פעם אחת היא כמעט נאבדה לי.
ישבתי בהפסקת הצהריים בעבודה ופתאום ראיתי שאין טבעת על האצבע. ואני לא מורידה אותה וידעתי שהגעתי איתה לעבודה (כלומר לא נפלה בבית).
נכנסתי להיסטריה והתחלתי להפוך דברים וכבר חשבתי שזה אבוד. מסתבר שאחרי ששטפתי ידיים בשירותים וניגבתי ידיים, כנראה משכתי את הטבעת מהאצבע בזמן הניגוב והיא נשארה בתוך המגבת נייר שזרקתי לפח.
למזלי היא נמצאה בזמן...
אבל כמו שכתבתי, אני לא מורידה אותה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (6/12/12)

קרה לי בדיוק אותו הדבר 
הפכתי את הפח במטבח ואת הפח בשרותים (איכס!) ומצאתי אותה בתוך מגבת הנייר. היא קצת גדולה עלי אבל הצורף לא ממש מצליח למצוא את המידה (עברה הקטנה ושוב הרחבה ואני כבר רואה את הנזק...) אז החלטתי להשאיר אותה ככה ולהזהר יותר.


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

כשאני מגיעה לבית אחרי יום עבודה 
אני מורידה את כל התכשיטים.
בעיקרון אני לא מבשלת או מנקה או עושה עבודות בית עם טבעות.
בימי חופש או שבת שאנחנו בבית אני לא שמה טבעות.
את הטבעות אני שמה כשיוצאים מחוץ לבית.


----------



## Bobbachka (7/12/12)

גם אני...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

גם אני ויש לי צלוחית קטנה 
שבה אני שמה את הטבעות והשעון כשאני באה הביתה.


----------



## המרחפת (8/12/12)

כשעובדים עם סופטיגן 
בגני הילדים משתמשים בפלסטלינה רכה מאד, שמיועדת יותר למריחה ופחות לפיסול. נדבק בין החריצים של הטבעת, אללה יוסתור. 

אם אני עובדת עם חומרים חריפים ואין לי כפפות, אז אוריד אותה. אבל ככלל אני מעדיפה לשים כפפות כשיש חומר חריף.


----------



## yulka303 (6/12/12)

איזה שירשור כייפי  
את שלי לקח הרבה זמן למצוא כי רציתי משהו מאוד ספציפי.. בסוף מצאנו


----------



## Mitmit101 (6/12/12)

התאמת את הלק בציפורן הספציפית לטבעת


----------



## yulka303 (6/12/12)

האמת שזה יצא בטעות ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואחרי ששמתי לב 
ממש התלהבתי חח כן, התמכרות קשה ללקים


----------



## Raspail (7/12/12)

יו איזה קטע הטבעות שלנו כמעט זהות!!! 
הטבעת מהממת! ויופי של דקורציה עם הלק


----------



## Olga1986 (6/12/12)

טבעת הנישואים שלי...


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

אירוסין 
בחרנו אותה יחד


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

נישואין 
שלי זו הטבעת השמאלית


----------



## yulka303 (6/12/12)

שאלה כללית. כמעט כל הטבעות נישואין מזהב 
צהוב, והאירוסין לעומת זאת ברוב גורף מזהב לבן. זה לא מפריע לכן שזה בצבעים שונים?


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

תראי 
זה כן מפריע לי.
אני מאוד אוהבת זהב לבן ובמחשבה הזו הוא הלך וקנה טבעת אירוסין.
ואז הלכנו לבחור טבעות נישואין וזהב לבן נראה עליי כ"כ פשוט שזה ממש העציב אותי.בלית ברירה בחרתי בזהב לבן שנראה הרבה יותר טוב ומרשים (קודם כל ניסינו שילוב של לבן וצהוב ולא הלך).
נכון לעכשיו טבעת האירוסין שוכבת במגירה כי עולה רק על אצבע אחת-זו של טבעת הנישואין.זה גם לא יושב טוב מבחינת צבע וגם לא מבחינת מקום-טבעת נישואין רחבה מדי והרגשה שאחת מהן נופלת כל הזמן.


----------



## yulka303 (6/12/12)

את לא רוצה לשנות לאחת מהן את הגודל ככה 
שיתאים ליד השניה?


----------



## yaya87 (6/12/12)

לא כי כבר הקטנתי את האירוסין פעם אחת 
ואני לא רוצה להציק לה שוב.
מה גם שבאצבע ליד יש טבעת ואני לא אוהבת יותר מטבעת אחת על היד (אלא אם הן באמת משתלבות טוב וזה לא המקרה)


----------



## פליסידד (6/12/12)

זו הסיבה 
שכשהתחלנו לחשוב על חתונה,רמזתי שאני רוצה טבעת אירוסין בזהב צהוב..


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

לא מפריע לי. כל טבעת ביד אחרת 
ויש לי טבעות נוספות בצבעים שונים.


----------



## pipidi (6/12/12)

שלי נישואין ואירוסין יחד לצורך התמונה 
סליחה עם הצילום של הנוקנוקיות מקרוב (לא מחמיא לאצבעות).


----------



## לינושית (6/12/12)

איזה שרשור כיפי


----------



## arapax (6/12/12)

אירוסין 
כי אני תמיד שמחה להשוויץ


----------



## arapax (6/12/12)

ויחד עם טבעת הנישואין 
שעליה יש חיפושית קטנה שביום יום יושבת מעל הפרחים בטבעת האירוסין


----------



## kiziarish (7/12/12)

טבעות מקסימות ומקוריות 
איזה יופי!


----------



## behappy (7/12/12)

וואו זה מקסים.. 
השילוב, הרעיון, העיצוב.. הכל!


----------



## Nooki80 (7/12/12)

אחת הטבעות היפות ביותר שיצא לי לראות EVER


----------



## Raspail (7/12/12)

ממש שרשור כיפי! שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא מורידה אותה בכלל, היא תמיד עלי! אבל ככה זה עם כל התכשיטים שלי...
הלכנו לבחור ביחד אבל לא מצאתי שום דבר, עברתי על למעלה מ-1,000 טבעות בחנות והכל היה בזהב לבן שאני לא אוהבת אז לא היה שום דבר שממש תפס לי את העין... בסוף בחרתי שתי טבעות ועשו לי סינתיזה של שתיהן בזהב צהוב (כולל מה שהבחור קורא לו "הפנסים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכוונה לשתי הגומחות הקטנות בצדדים, למרות שקצת קשה לראות בתמונה...).


----------



## arapax (7/12/12)

פנסים


----------



## yulka303 (7/12/12)

באמת ממש דומות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/12/12)

טבעת האירוסין שלי 
מדהים איך הוא הצליח לקלוע לטעם שלי. 
האבן באמצע היא יהלום שחור מה שבעיני היה מאד מיוחד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/12/12)

וטבעת הנישואין


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/12/12)

וואו, היא מקסימה


----------



## IMphoenix (7/12/12)

קפצתי לבקר וראיתי את השרשור הכיפי הזה  
זו טבעת האירוסין שלי, שהבחור בחר עם אחי... היא מושלמת בעיני!


----------



## IMphoenix (7/12/12)

וטבעות הנישואין שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הרעיון של אהובי, ועל העיצוב והביצוע אמון עמיחי שרפשטיין המוכשר להפליא ממעגן מיכאל.
הטבעת שלי מעוצבת כגפן, ושלו כזית.
הגפן מייצגת זוגיות, פריון, וכמובן שמקושרת עם א"י ועם יין- אשר משתבח עם השנים.
הזית מסמל שורשיות, חיבור עם א"י, יציבות...


אני לא מורידה את הטבעות בשום מצב. עכשיו, בחורף, הן קצת משוחררות משום מה אבל לא בסכנת נפילה; ורק פעם בכמה חודשים אני לוקחת את טבעת האירוסין לניקוי וחידוש.


----------



## arapax (7/12/12)

אמרתי לך כבר פעם 
שהטבעות שלכם מיוחדות להפליא


----------



## IMphoenix (7/12/12)

נכון, אמרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה יקירה!


----------



## JewelStone88 (7/12/12)

אני פשוט מאוהבת בטבעות נישואין שלך 
אפשר להעתיק?


----------



## Bobbachka (7/12/12)

איזה טבעות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עיצוב מהמם ומשמעות מדהימה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

אני לא מהמחשב שלי.. 
ואין לי כאן תמונה.. אבל אני אתן לינק להודעה שלי שבה סיפרתי שהתארסתי והעליתי תמונה של הטבעת:

http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=163884387

טבעת נישואין עוד אין..


----------



## Nooki80 (7/12/12)

הטבעות שלי 
ולא סתם אני כותבת טבעות ברבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



צד ימין למטה, טבעת האירוסין שאיתה בייב הציע, ואותה הכין במו ידיו הענוגות, מחוט פלטינה שאותו קלע, ומחתיכת פלסטיק שחורהשהמיס ועיבד עד שתראה כמו אבן חן. זו ממש לא תמונה שמחמיאה לה, ואני גם לא יכולה לענוד אותה באופן קבוע כי היא מאוד עדינה ועלולה להתפרק או להיקרע, לכן אני עונדת אותה רק באירועים מיוחדים.
שתי התמונות העליונות הן אותה הטבעת - טבעת האירוסין שבחרנו ביחד (ברוגל בבורסה). יש לטבעת הזו מבנה שיבוץ מיוחד שלא ראיתי בטבעות אחרות, ואני מאוד מאוד אוהבת אותה, ואף פעם לא נמאס לי להסתכל עליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אל אף שאני לא מתה על זהב לבן, אני חושבת שהוא הולך יותר טוב עם יהלומים, ובכל מקרה זו היתה טבעת one of a kind ולא היתה להם כוונה לייצר אותה (בעבור אותו הסכום) בזהב צהוב. אני עונדת אותה על קמיצה ביד שמאל
צד שמאל למטה, אלו טבעות הנישואין שלי שנקנו ב"בטבעת זו" בדיזינגוף. היתה כוונה ללכת לצורפת שתצרוף לי משהו מאוד ספציפי אבל זה לא יצא לפועל וניגשנו לבטבעת זו, ושם לא הצלחתי להחליט איזו בעת לקנות, אז קניתי את שתיהן ואני עונדת אותן על קמיצה ביד ימין. הן מזהב אדום, כי גילינו גם אני וגם בייב שצבע הזהב האדום הולם את שנינו יותר מזהב צהוב או לבן.


----------



## arapax (8/12/12)

כל פעם שאני שומעת את הסיפור 
על בייב הצורף הוא רק נעשה יותר חמוד


----------



## שני וארי (7/12/12)

שלי  אירוסין


----------



## שני וארי (7/12/12)

ונישואין 
על כל טבעת יש את טביעת האצבע של בן הזוג


----------



## meand ani (7/12/12)

רעיון מקסים!


----------



## Bobbachka (7/12/12)

גם אני!!! 
זו טבעת האירוסין


----------



## Bobbachka (7/12/12)

וזו של הנישואין 
הטבעת העבה יותר היא שלי...
לצערי, היא לא שמרה על הברק שלה לאורך זמן... אבל זו נטייה טבעית של כל הטבעות המבריקות.


----------



## Bobbachka (7/12/12)

והאירוסין שוב בגודל נורמלי


----------



## Tzula (7/12/12)

שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלו - דניאל מתת
שלה - בטבעת זו
התמונה של אופיר קפון האחד והיחיד


----------



## liri251 (7/12/12)

השרשור הזה בא בדיוק בזמן! 
התחלנו לחפש טבעות נישואין לפני שבועיים
הלכנו לכל החנויות בגרנד קניון בחיפה
כשמצאתי טבעת ממש יפה בן זוגי
התעקש לנסוע לתל אביב ואני התעצבנתי ואמרתי מה
במיוחד בו נקנה פה .
פשוט לא ייאמן אותה טבעת בדיוק עלתה בחיפה
בחנות אחת 2500 בחנות אחרת 1600 ובתא קנינו אותה ב 700.

זהו הייתי חייבת לחלוק אתכן את השוק שחטפתי היום.

והטבעת אירוסין שלי :הוא קלע בול. אני לא מוכנה להיפרד ממנה אפילו להקטנה


----------



## yulka303 (8/12/12)

סליחה אם לא במקום, אבל ממה היא עשויה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (8/12/12)

זהב לבן, לא?


----------



## yulka303 (8/12/12)

יכול להיות, אבל שאלתי גם על האבנים


----------



## liri251 (8/12/12)

זהב לבן ויהלומים. אחד באמצע ומשני הצדדים גם


----------



## yulka303 (8/12/12)

טוב קצת לא נעים, אבל בגלל שציינת את המחיר.. 
טבעת זהב לבן עם יהלום בגדול כזה לא הייתה עולה לך 700 שקל..


----------



## uriler (8/12/12)

אני מניח שהמחיר התייחס לטבעת הנישואין.


----------



## yulka303 (8/12/12)

אוי הגיוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 רק עכשיו שמתי לב! 
טעות שלי, מתנצלת!


----------



## liri251 (8/12/12)

חחח  
הטבעת אירוסין עלתה הרבה
רשמתי פה את המחיר של הטבעת נישואין כדי
שאנשים ידעו שלא שווה לקנות בקניון
אני הייתה בהלם מההפרשים


----------



## Shani59 (7/12/12)

איזה שרשור כיפי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  הטבעת שלי... חבל שלא רואים בתמונה כמה היא יפה


----------



## simplicity83 (8/12/12)

הטבעת שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בדיוק מה שתמיד רציתי - 
אבן אחת, בלי כלום מסביב, על טבעת בזהב צהוב מאט. 

והיום יש לפניה את טבעת הנישואין שלי שתואמת לטבעת האירוסין (ולטבעת של בעלי) - band חלק ודק, בזהב צהוב מאט. 
בדיוק כמו הבסיס של טבעת האירוסין.


----------



## lanit (8/12/12)

לא בדיוק אבל בערך... 
אין לי טבעת אירוסין רשמית, כי פשוט החלטנו להתחתן.
טבעת נישואין עדיין לא קיבלתי, בגלל שהבחור צריך לאשר את הכתובה שכתבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

מישהי כתבה כאן על המבצע ברויאלטי, אז "הלכנו לראות". לא ראיתי משהו שאהבתי, וקשה לי עם הרעיון של יהלומים (בגלל שאי אפשר לדעת מה מקורם, ושני שליש מהיהלומים מזינים את הלחימה באפריקה).
אתמול עברנו ליד פירוב בביאליק (שם קנינו את טבעת הנישואין שמחכה לי בארון), אז אמרנו שנשווה מחירים, רק כדי לדעת.
ראיתי את הטבעת הזו והתאהבתי. היתה התלבטות קצרה, כי היא יקרה ומאוד חגיגית בעיניי. אבל היא כ"כ יפה! למען הסר ספק, מדובר בזירקונים. אני אוהבת את הניצוץ שבה (כזו בת...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וגם שהברק של שני ברים כאלה הוא זהוב, ושל שלושה הוא כסוף, אז יש בה עניין.
מאוד מרוצה מהבחירה, מהמחיר ומהשירות.


----------



## חובבת חוק (8/12/12)

טבעת האירוסין שלי 
כמה שאני מאוהבת בה !
בעלי בחר לגמרי לבד והאמת ? עוד לא ראיתי כזו.


----------



## חובבת חוק (8/12/12)

והנישואין 
מאוהבת בה גם, לגמרי !
לטעמי הוא כ"כ מיוחדת...לא טבעת שרואים כל יום.
לא פעם ולא פעמיים אני מוצאת אנשים שמעקמים פרצופם, אבל לא ממה איכפת לי מה אחרים חושבים ומה שחשוב לי הוא שאני אוהבת אותה ושלמה איתה לגמרי !


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/12/12)

אחת אהובה ואחת לא, עוד כמה ימים החתונה 
אני מאוד אוהבת את טבעת האירוסין שלי ואת טבעת הנישואים פתאום לא כל כך...
הייתי מעדיפה משהו דק יותר ואפילו חלק וממש פשוט. 

אני מורידה טבעות (יש אחת נוספת מאוד אהובה ביד השניה) במקלחת וכשאני שמה קרם ידיים. את כל סוגי הניקיון אני עושה עם כפפות בגלל עור רגיש אז אין בעיה. 

הן אמורות לשבת כך זו לצד זו ופתאום גם זה לא מסתדר לי...


----------



## ronitvas (9/12/12)

אני דווקא מאוד אוהבת אותה 
וחושבת שהיא מיוחדת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם לא מסתדר לך על אותה יד, נסי להעביר ליד השניה....


----------

